# Technical Poll



## Micdrow (Oct 15, 2006)

Kinda looking for feedback here. Uploaded alot of data in the technial area these last few months and was wondering if people would like me to stop or keep uploading?  

Is it usefull info to people or useless kinda thing?

Any kinda feed back good or bad welcome. (if bad keep it in tastefull limits please)

If good I due accept beer chips.  

Thanks Micdrow


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 15, 2006)

Please continue Micdrow, although I don't look at them all, it is a great resource to have them all avaliable to download from here.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 15, 2006)

Yes please continue. People may not respond to the posts but they are surely like myself downloading them and looking at them. Very good info it is.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 15, 2006)

Keep it up, our library is great.


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 15, 2006)

You are the only one posting anything like u are, so keep up the good work..


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 15, 2006)

I though I had some good stuff, but man, this guy struck gold and continues to do so!!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 15, 2006)

yeah it's all growing into a fantastic resorce...........


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 15, 2006)

More More More  

I have to echo what Gnomey said. Although I'm not an avid reader of it, it's great to know I have a spot to go to when I need it.


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 15, 2006)

Thanks guys, 

One of the reason's why I asked is because I started feeling like I was taking over the technical form area. Which in a way I have.  Its taken me years to pull this stuff together. To be honest alot of it I havent even read or am rereading it for the first time before I post it. I seem to be a pack rat of a sorts when it comes to aviation material. 

As you can see it's pretty large and I spend a lot of time and energy on the web at different websites not to mention money. Because most of these are PDF files I have no way of giving credit to websites I have downloaded the info from because there is no easy way to mark it. Some are a combo of places that Ive made into one pdf file for easier use. I try to stay strictly to hard core military documents that way no other website can complain on stealing there information because they are open to the public if they so choose to post them. Those that are marked I leave labeled as you can see. Good one is the Fw-190 manual or the Bf-109 lair manuals.

Like I said controversy is the one thing I want to stay away from. But I also believe that this website has the unique ability to combine them all in one place for easy reference no matter what the subject. 

Bad news is I'm pretty much out of aircraft manuals. So unless I find gold again as some of you say then you will not see to many updates there for a while. Although I am seriously thinking of buying a few more.

To be honest the hardest part seems to be posting them. Some of the info falls between the cracks if you know what I mean. Meaning if falls under a variety of categories.

Any way thanks for your time.

Micdrow


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 15, 2006)

Micdrow, you've done well and I could assure you your efforts are very appreciated. I was hoping to build the technical section of the website, with your help you exceeded my expectations by miles. Don't ever feel you've "taken over" in fact all the material is welcomed.

PS - That TB-4 manual totaly rocked!!!!


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 16, 2006)

Thanks Guys, really appreciate it. Learning is part of the fun and thats how im looking at it.

Thanks again 
Micdrow


----------



## Twitch (Oct 18, 2006)

Information is always useful. Folks don't forget to upload images too. When I was uploading many of mine I realized how many this site has!!


----------



## blitzwing (Oct 19, 2006)

good job,pal!the manual you upload is perfect ,i keep every copy of them and will print them!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 19, 2006)

that's gonna take some serious paper and ink to print every page of each of just the spit ones!


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 22, 2006)

Well there are quite a few more updates in different area's in the technial area.

In the manual section I started to add, trainers, reconnaissance and transport aircraft of WWII. A suggestion was made to add a picture to documents that are upload. I will start to do that with new or unusual posts. 

Enjoy Micdrow

Be on the look out for suprises also. Every so often I upload non military aircraft manuals.


----------



## exec228 (Oct 26, 2006)

you can portdocform airwar's mans also


----------

